# The blonde lady from Spartacus, Blood and Sand.



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

How gorgeous is she. Her body is amazing too. She de-robed in the last episode I saw.

Wish I could rep myself, lol.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, no one?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

name? 

hers not yours :tongue:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

pretty tidy :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

if she de-robed why have you posted a pic of her re-robed in general?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

got any pics of her fanny? preferably splattered in jism


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> got any pics of her fanny? preferably splattered in jism


Why would you want to see some other blokes jism splattered over it? Best fanny pics are when they're squirting 5 feet of sugar juice.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

the funniest thing is the OP expected reps for posting what is infact a pretty poor picture

it may be time for me to load up google images


----------



## fcasey (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm actually in love...... to be fair I'm cvnt struck with most of the chicks in this series!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> *Why would you want to see some other blokes jism splattered over it?* Best fanny pics are when they're squirting 5 feet of sugar juice.


why would you not?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Might be worth a quick one off the wrist now.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> Might be worth a quick one off the wrist now.


I'd hit her


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

davetherave said:


> if she de-robed why have you posted a pic of her re-robed in general?


Yer a grumpy, matter-of-fact sod aren't you!?

You'll note I said "her body is amazing, too" indicating that it was meant to be a secondary observation.

She's beautifull, hence the face only pucture.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> got any pics of her fanny? preferably splattered in jism


REPS!!!

I think the programme is great plus it's got gorgeous naked women in it :thumb:


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1 (Jun 16, 2010)

I need to start watching this - who knew history could be so interesting


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Katrina Law...Better!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fcasey said:


> View attachment 42849


That's got to be a Mirkin she's got dabbed on her fanny there on the first naked pic, no modern woman has hair like that over the snatch roof..........as bad as Austin Powers chest wig. Take a closer look


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i wish i was a roman!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

fcasey said:


> View attachment 42849





EssexMalRider said:


> Katrina Law...Better!





Uriel said:


> That's got to be a Mirkin she's got dabbed on her fanny there on the first naked pic, no modern woman has hair like that over the snatch roof..........as bad as Austin Powers chest wig. Take a closer look


Agree with Uriel here... both chicks have the line across the waist of false fannies...


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> That's got to be a Mirkin she's got dabbed on her fanny there on the first naked pic, no modern woman has hair like that over the snatch roof..........as bad as Austin Powers chest wig. Take a closer look


Your probably right but even if it was real I'd still get right in about it, baw deep! :thumb:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

she's a ripper! or that just me :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Blood&Sweat said:


> Your probably right but even if it was real I'd still get right in about it, baw deep! :thumb:


Oh don't get me wrong chap........I'd batter her kiddy pocket so hard she'd be spitting merkin hair all day:lol:


----------



## huwgarms (Jun 12, 2010)

^^^ lmao


----------

